# 25 Freaky Trail-cam Shots



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty cool....

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2012/10/halloween-photos-25-freaky-trail-cam-photos?photo=11#node-1001358835


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff Chris, thanks


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Makes you wonder what is really out there!!!! One of them looked like my ex wife!!!!! SCARY!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I warned you guys about those damned zombies!







http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13087-photos-of-guns-post-away-pic-heavy/page__st__60 Which reminds me, better stock up on more ammo.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the one was SG in his special camo topped off with a wig.....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Some great cam-catches there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny stuff !


----------

